# My new Fire Eel



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Currently 16" and in a temp house while his 120 cycles.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice whats something like this worth real nice,,,,,,,


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

cueball said:


> nice whats something like this worth real nice,,,,,,,


I paid $39 but they are worth quite abit more then that.. especially locally.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how much bigger do they get


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Supposedly to 36"+


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats your plans on housing something that big


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

It will be housed in my 120 gallon (4x2x2). If it outgrows that it will be a long long time from now.


----------

